# Leica SL Launching With 3 New Autofocus Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 28, 2015)

```
The brand new Leica SL system will be announced on October 20, 2015, just in time for PhotoPlus in New York City. You can see the blurry new camera in the image above.</p>
<p>The system will be a new full frame lineup with autofocus lenses, and 3 new lenses will be launching alongside the camera body.</p>
<ul>
<li><span class="notranslate">Leica Vario-Elmarit-SL 1: 2.8-4 / 24-90 mm ASPH.</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Leica Apo-Vario-Elmarit-SL 1: 2.8-4 / 90-280 mm</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Leica Summilux-SL 1: 1.4 / 50 mm ASPH.</span></li>
</ul>
<p>Inevitably this new system is going to be compared to Sony’s full frame mirrorless options. However, expect the Leica SL to cost at least twice as much as the Sony A7R II.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
```


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 20, 2015)

Today at 18:30 CEST/DST (-6 hrs vs. EST) we'll know more.
http://leicarumors.com/2015/10/14/new-leica-camera-teaser-for-october-20th.aspx/new-leica-camera-teaser-for-october-20th-2/

"Some things will never change" ... hoping for a non-rangefinder, non-mirrorflapper Leica Q small MILC with electrified lens mount and the 3 native AF lenses rumored above plus a clear roadmap for more. First Leica ever I might be interested in. Depending on full specs ... and price ... 1 kidney or both? ;D


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 20, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Depending on full ... price ... 1 kidney or both? ;D



If you believe this rumor, it's both.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 20, 2015)

Rumor confirmed. 
http://www.dpreview.com/articles/7448206943/a-lot-to-leica-hands-on-with-the-leica-sl-typ-601

Not interested any longer. Huge, fat, heavy, fugly and lots of issues.
* Poor AF
* Poor battery charge
* Extremely poor ergonomics & user interface
* Huge zooms, but still only variable f/2.8-4.0

A7 II and A7R II much better in every way, except EVF. Price not even taken into account.

fail.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 20, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Rumor confirmed.
> http://www.dpreview.com/articles/7448206943/a-lot-to-leica-hands-on-with-the-leica-sl-typ-601
> 
> Not interested any longer. Huge, fat, heavy, fugly and lots of issues.
> ...



Wow...the body and lens size look like 1D ??? 

I thought it would be smaller


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 20, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Rumor confirmed.
> http://www.dpreview.com/articles/7448206943/a-lot-to-leica-hands-on-with-the-leica-sl-typ-601
> 
> Not interested any longer. Huge, fat, heavy, fugly and lots of issues.
> ...



700 shots per charge according to one previewer:

http://goo.gl/RoR8ab

I'm certainly not defending this overpriced mess, but it does outperform the A7R II handily on the battery life front.

As far as it being huge and fat, that might actually be a strength if you are strapping those lead pipe pickle jars on to that body. The a7R II is stellar for smaller glass, but I wouldn't want to hold (say) a 70-200 f/2.8 with it.

Again, I'm not buying this hot mess, but there is _some_ rhyme and reason to it.

- A


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 20, 2015)

400 shots battery life CIPA, according to Leica. In practice under normal usage u won't get more. Yes it is more than A7 series, but still totally inacceptable for such a behemoth of mirrorless cameras.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 22, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> 700 shots per charge according to one previewer:
> 
> http://goo.gl/RoR8ab
> 
> I'm certainly not defending this overpriced mess, but it does outperform the A7R II handily on the battery life front.



As well it should. The battery looks nearly twice as large (hard to judge from the photo):







A7R2 would have been better slightly taller (better for holding, better for battery volume).

edit: 1860 mAh @ 8.4V vs 1020 mAh @ 7.4V. 

Glad to see Leica pricing extends to its batteries. $250 a pop. Compare that to the 1Dx battery, 2450 mAh @ 11.1V for $165, or Nikon D4s battery, 2500 mAh @ 10.8V for $129.


----------



## deleteme (Oct 23, 2015)

While the Leica might be large, the heroes of the Canon lines (1D series) are not known for their diminutive proportions either. 
I would note that many users also quickly bolt on the grip to bodies that have smaller size for a number of reasons (longer battery life, better handling) not the least is often the fact that it makes a camera look more "pro".

So yeah, some criticize Leica for being a poseur camera but it is a field with lots of participants.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 23, 2015)

Normalnorm said:


> While the Leica might be large, the heroes of the Canon lines (1D series) are not known for their diminutive proportions either.
> I would note that many users also quickly bolt on the grip to bodies that have smaller size for a number of reasons (longer battery life, better handling) not the least is often the fact that it makes a camera look more "pro".
> 
> So yeah, some criticize Leica for being a poseur camera but it is a field with lots of participants.



Yes there is. But it makes a decisive difference whether i buy a mirrorless FF camera like Sony A7 series that i can use pure and small with a smallish prime lens attached as well as bigger by attaching a grip or using a larger lens when necessary or desired ... Comparrd to buying a huge camerabrick with huge fat lenses that are not even fast constant aperture ... That cannot be made smaller, except by use of a grinding axe. 

Leica, like many others have still not fully understood the potential of truly electronic imaging, not to mention solid state cameras. Smartphone makers have understood this. Thats why gazillions of smartphones are sold and gazillions of images created with them. Wheras only dozens of Leica bricks are sold and only few pictures are created with them, since most of these bricks sit in nice clean glass shelves in expensive homes of their wealthy elderly collector owners.


----------

